# Breeding Rabbits



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi,


My mother-in-law has 2 rabbits she is wanting to breed and would just like abit of help if possibe.

Can rabbits be bred at anytime or is there seasons (like cats and dogs)

Does the doe go to the buck's hutch?
How long does it take for the doe to conceive?
What is the best age for rabbits to breed?


Many Thanks


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Sweetcheeks said:


> Hi,
> 
> My mother-in-law has 2 rabbits she is wanting to breed and would just like abit of help if possibe.
> 
> ...


hi sweetcheeks
im a breeder of french lops, what buns has your mother in law got?

rabbits ovulate after breeding, mating triggers ovulation as long as the doe is old enough. (do not breed after 1 year old for 1st time as rabbits pelvis fuses to small) 
the doe must go into the bucks as does are territorial.
it will take approx 30 seconds for the buck to do his business he will then usually grunt and fall off if successful.
best age to breed depends on the breed and size of the buns, smaller breeds are approx 6 months no earlier and giant breeds are approx 9 months no earlier.
hope this info helps you and your mother in law x


----------



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you for your reply, i think Ruby is half lionhead (maybe wrong) and Jenson is a lop (i think) i dont really know much about rabbits as you can tell lol. Would these be ok to mate?

Ruby is approx 10 months and Jenson is approx 2 1/2 years, are these ages ok?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

Are they both healthy?? and have no teeth problems?


----------



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes they are both healthy and have no teeth problems that we know of


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Also make sure they are not related!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

yes the ages seem fine, will the babies have homes to go to? or will you be keeping them all? 
be prepared as it is harder work than you think, i stress big time over my babies and there 5 weeks lol


----------



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

I think they will be going to family members, not too sure. I'd like one or two though lol.

How long do they babies have to stay with the mum for before they can be rehomed? On average how many babies does a rabbit have?

I'm sorry for all the questions, we really appreciate all your help.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

babies will be with mum for 8-10 weeks 

she will prob have 4-6 kits due to her breed, the bigger the breed the more the kits usually. 

she will be preg for 31 days but when the kits are born they must'nt be touched by human for a while only to check there health and to remove any that didnt make it.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

frags said:


> hi sweetcheeks
> 
> rabbits ovulate after breeding, mating triggers ovulation as long as the doe is old enough. (do not breed after 1 year old for 1st time as rabbits pelvis fuses to small)
> 
> ...


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

toddy said:


> frags said:
> 
> 
> > hi sweetcheeks
> ...


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Can I just ask why you are breeding them? There are loads of breeders that pedigree buns looking for homes and bunnies in rescues desperately needing homes. Breeding buns like any animal should be done to improve the breed and researched thoroughly not just for the sake of.


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

crofty said:


> Can I just ask why you are breeding them? There are loads of breeders that pedigree buns looking for homes and bunnies in rescues desperately needing homes. Breeding buns like any animal should be done to improve the breed and researched thoroughly not just for the sake of.


 With you there Crofty


----------



## Sweetcheeks (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi I was just wondering how you can tell if a rabbit is pregnant? Do you just have to wait the 31 days and hope she gives birth? 

Thanks


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

it is a case of just waiting really, sometimes rabbits get a little grumpy sometimes they look a little fatter but most dont show signs of pregnancy at all.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

If you are experienced you can easily tell if your rabbit is pregnant by feeling the stomach. Even if you are inexperienced a pregnant doe will have a solid belly whereas a normal belly is very soft.


----------



## catty (Feb 6, 2009)

I'm with Crofty and Aud's mum. Even if you look after them really well and find them good homes, there's no guarantee that after 6 months to one year the owners won't start to get fed up. There are so many rabbits needing good homes. I know this is contentious.


----------

